# Trinny & Susannah's Shape Advisor!! roflmao!!



## kitten1 (Jan 1, 2007)

Hi all!! 

Just had to share this with you all!! I was having a general nose round the Littlewoods Direct Homepage when I came across this:

http://www.littlewoodsdirect.com/rf/lxd/static.do?page=landingpage21

I had a right giggle with DH working my 'shape' out!!

But, only do this if you can take a joke as they can be a bit offensive.   Some of the descriptions in the questions made me spit my brew out laughing!!   

Have fun!!

Mandy xx 
/links


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

OMG I am a cello!

I might do this again after assesing my naked shape in a large mirror with the light OFF 

thanks for this 
~Dizzi~


----------



## Fidget (Jan 27, 2005)

I am a Vase!!!!!!!!!

I really dont like those two much (jmo) but that was quite funny!!!!!!


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

LOL,

I am an hourglass... it says celebs like you.... Nigella Lawson and Charlotte Church... Could be worse.  

Natalie xxxx


----------



## sallywags (Jun 27, 2005)

My work filter won't let me into it - will have to do it at home!


----------



## Dee Jay (Jan 10, 2005)

I too am an hourglass- apparently!! Other hour glasses are Nigella Lawson - wouldn't mind her cooking skills!!!

lol
Deborah
xxxx


----------



## Stars* (Sep 27, 2007)

Yep im an hourglass too!!

Lisa xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

I was a cello!!


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

I'm a cello too! It wasn't that rude, not compared to what they say on their shows!


----------



## kitten1 (Jan 1, 2007)

Well, your descriptions could be worse!!

I was a SKITTLE!!


----------



## ~SUGAR~ (Mar 25, 2006)

I was a vase too 



kitten1 said:


> Well, your descriptions could be worse!!
> 
> I was a SKITTLE!!


Kitten, as in a bowling skittle, or the little, round, colourful sweets?


----------



## kitten1 (Jan 1, 2007)

Bowling skittle!!

But, then again, being a sweetie skittle is even worse!!


----------



## sjm78 (May 22, 2007)

I am also a skittle wasnt as bad as i thought its a bit of a giggle could of been worse.
Sarah


----------

